# Scott's Lawn Care service?



## BASSMASTER (Feb 18, 2006)

I have never used their service but, I have used their products to much success.

I was skeptical about their products but after trying others I found their's to be very effective.

P.S. No I do not work for them


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Sounds like a Franchise which means anyone can buy into it. What you really need is to get 3 references and check them then make your decision on what the references told you.


----------



## Alyssa (Apr 29, 2006)

I was wondering this same thing! We got a coupon in the mail to use them but I wasn't sure. I haven't had the best of luck with these things so I was waiting.


----------

